# A Little WTT Game



## polo_princess

I thought id start a little game in here to help me and everyone else get to know eachother a little better since some of us may be in here for some time :flower:

I'll ask a question and the person below me should answer my question, and then post a question for the next poster to answer etc etc


Ok first question ...

What do you do for a living? :coffee:


----------



## runnergrl

I am a teacher and coach for junior high aged kids.


What is your favorite weekend activity?


----------



## princess_bump

shopping :lol:

how many children would you like, in an ideal world?


----------



## SarahC82

Hey,

I am an accountant and at weekends i like to cuddle up with hubby ( don't get to see him much during the week as we are both soooooo busy) and just chill out. (Also we do a lot of motor racing so thats another thing at the wkend

Ok my question is do you have any pets?

I have one cat named Casey and she is my little baby

x


----------



## Baronessgogo

just the one i think, possibly a spoiled brat lol

chinese or indian food?


----------



## Baronessgogo

oops i missed lol


----------



## SarahC82

princess_bump said:


> shopping :lol:
> 
> how many children would you like, in an ideal world?

In an ideal world i would love two - (doubt that will happen with my situation) So hubby and i have decided that 1 would be a blessing for us

x


----------



## Lou

SarahC82 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Ok my question is do you have any pets?
> 
> x

I have lots:

o 2 x Doggies - 1 x Golden Retreiver (boris) 1 X Westie (Ellie) we've got a deposit on a Leonburger as our other goldie died a month ago..

o 3 x Cat - Fluffy, Grace & Nemo



Baronessgogo said:


> chinese or indian food?

Good Question - though I'm leaning towards Indian! :)

My Question: 
* Where abouts do you come from? *

xxxx


----------



## tasha41

^ Ontario, Canada!! :dance:

What is one thing you'd like to experience, learn to do, or finish before having a child?


----------



## Lou

tasha41 said:


> ^ Ontario, Canada!! :dance:
> 
> What is one thing you'd like to experience, learn to do, or finish before having a child?

:thumbup:

:blush:Sorry for butting in... i thought of a bril question and didnt think i could change my otherone! haha

I'd like to finish of my degree in Accouting. (only 3 and a bit months to go! eek!)

*If you could do or have anything in the world (other then a baby or engagement ring) what would it be and why?*

xxxx


----------



## lozzy21

Go to some where like romania and help in an orphanage.

Favorite genre of movies?


----------



## Pinkgirl

Comedy all the way

Whats your favorite chocolate bar/chocolate?


----------



## polo_princess

Galaxy :cloud9:

Favourite meal?


----------



## lozzy21

Anything i dont have to cook.

Fave hot drink?


----------



## tasha41

Tea if anything.

A movie you're embarrassed to admit you love??


----------



## Lou

mamma mia!

whats ur pet hate?

xx


----------



## mushmouth

someone talking to me while I'm trying to concentrate on something else! argh

What if your favourite thing about YOU?


----------



## DJ987

My determination :)

If you could go anywhere in the world where would it be?


----------



## plutosblue

Japan, just cuz it looks cool and I wanna go to Japanese Disney World!! 

If you could be a colour, what colour would you be and why?


----------



## maybabydoll

Turquoise!

Any claim to fame?


----------



## maybabydoll

Turquoise! Just because it's an awesome colour.

Any claim to fame?


----------



## Sophie1205

My cousin is married to Ian Hume the footballer. thats it lol.

If you could live anywhere in the world where would you live?


----------



## PeanutBean

I'd quite like to live in NZ or Canada, though Japan was ace (it's supercool Plutosblue!) but being veggie the food wasn't great for me. Mostly I hope we can move to Scotland in the not too distant future.

*What's your favourite season and why?*

Hey Holly, when did you move over here? When are you TTC?


----------



## Lou

spring, because it makes me feel all cheerful! :)

Favourate TV Program?

xx


----------



## mandaa1220

Lou said:


> spring, because it makes me feel all cheerful! :)
> 
> Favourate TV Program?
> 
> xx

I like all sorts of programs - mostly family or baby documentary type things on TLC (Duggars, Baby Story, etc...) I also am currently really into Keeping up with the Kardashians and The Secret Life of the American Teenager and watch the Biggest Loser religiously... I watch lots of TV! :rofl:

What would be your dream career?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

to have my own business, in like qurkey cyber fashion, or a pub lol

where is you ideal hoilday???


----------



## mandaa1220

Shazzy-babee said:


> to have my own business, in like qurkey cyber fashion, or a pub lol
> 
> where is you ideal hoilday???

Since being on this site, I'd really like to travel to the UK!! :thumbup:

Favorite website? BESIDES BNB!


----------



## tasha41

Blogspot (my blog and the ones I follow :)) or Etsy or FB :)

What's your anniversary? How long have you been with OH?


----------



## caz81

7th March, we will be married one year on the 7th!

Do you like marmite?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

nope i HATE it cant stand the smell, dont think i could spred it on sandwichs lol


how many sugars in your tea or coffee???


----------



## Ley

2 sugars in my tea

When is your birthday?


----------



## xsophiexleax

17th July 91 :D

What's your favourite ice cream?


----------



## Lou

Haagen Daz - Pralines & Cream mmmm now I want some Haagen Dazz

Favourate moment in your life.

xx


----------



## nessajane

Tyler being born :cloud9:

Favourte boys/girl name?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

shaya lol and i love cordel for a boy

mac donalds or burger king??


----------



## Bmary83

MacDonalds!

Whats ur biggest regret in life?


----------



## Sophie1205

Not going to Uni.. although I have a gorgeous baby instead.

What mobile phone do you have?


----------



## tasha41

Something really crappy that I never charge out of laziness. It's Motorola... I don't even know the model.. but it's mp3 and pic/vid.. just not cool like an iPhone or anything! lol


Would you rather see a ghost or an alien??


----------



## missvikki88

A ghost! Hopefully it would be someone i knew hahaha :wacko:

What did you get for valentines day?


----------



## tasha41

https://www.thevintagepearl.com/products/comeflywithme_p62

^ this necklace, but rather than 'anna & bobby' lol it says 'natasha & andrew' 


Fave holiday?


----------



## Deeper Blue

Working in a childrens orphanage and hospital in India for a month then hiking in the himalayas.

Where would you most like to go on holiday?

EDIT : Damn, we've already had that one!

Do you speak any languages other than english?


----------



## Linzi

Geordie :rofl: & English kind of vaguely haha

One interesting fact about yourself? x


----------



## Deeper Blue

I currently work on a Labour ward!

What would your super hero power be?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

i would be a time lord like herio on heros i love him lol


would you rather be to hot or to cold?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

oops double post


----------



## Linzi

Too hot!!!

Most embarrasing moment? x


----------



## Lou

I'm quite a prudent lady so passing wind when having an internal would have to be my most embarrassing moment. :blush: I Couldnt even blame the OH. At least my DR saw the funny side of it! hahaha!)

Secret Celebrity crush. 

xx


----------



## Shazzy-babee

will smith <3 love him

whats your dream car??


----------



## Tigerlily01

A Lamborghini. Oooh, or the Bumblebee Camaro (the new one) from Transformers!

What is something your parents did for you when you were a kid, that you thought was awesome, and want to do for your future kid(s)?


----------



## purple_turtle

This seems like as good a thread as any for my first post, having finally de-lurked :wave:



Tigerlily01 said:


> What is something your parents did for you when you were a kid, that you thought was awesome, and want to do for your future kid(s)?

Corny though it sounds, they taught me right from wrong, and also that money isn't the be-all and end-all. I'm definitely passing that one down the family line.

My question is...
*What was your best night out ever?*


----------



## Shazzy-babee

ermm new year 08/09 went got in burningham

do you bite you nails?


----------



## tasha41

No and I think it's repulsive :rofl: my OH does it and I tell him to stop, I feel like I'm mothering him or something but it is honestly soooo gross :sick:

Favourite household job? (Like vacuuming, laundry etc)


----------



## runnergrl

vacuuming, i love seeing the dog hair disappear! LOL

Strangest dream?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

getting chased around a swimming pool by roger rabbit he was trying to kill me a my sister, that was when i was like 9 and i still refuse to watch it.


whats your favorit make clothing????


----------



## morri

I have a hoodie and a t_ shirt which are from the same make which is called Hallinger. and supposedly from Newzealand :)

Whats your favourite season?


----------



## tasha41

Summer or fall... I hate winter, I hate spring. Spring smells like mud, and winter, I hate snow and cold weather.

What book are you reading?


----------



## Sophie1205

The Lovely Bones (for the second time) which is a HELL of a lot better than the film!!


What is your least favourite household chore??


----------



## Duffy

Picking up dog poop in are backyard, yuck. 

If you could lead a double life what sort of life would it be?


----------



## DJ987

As a rally car driver!! I'd have so much fun!

What's your speciality cooking dish?


----------



## Linzi

Anything mexican

favourite song right now


----------



## Linzi

Anything mexican

favourite song right now


----------



## morri

I quite like 'you overdid it doll' by the corteeners (sp?)

Whats your favourite weather?


----------



## plutosblue

Sun!!! the sun makes me feel cheery :D the hotter the better

Car of your dreams?


----------



## amyclaire

aston martin db9 or the mercedes mclaren slr... :p

dream holiday destination/honeymoon destination? (sorry if this has already been said)

xxxx


----------



## morri

hm I like BMW best, but not the latest model I like the mid 90s model of a 3er or een 5er BMW.

Do you have a fav Animal?


----------



## plutosblue

Fave animal is a black panther, just because they look pretty but deadly!

Ummm.. How many kids do you want? :D


----------



## morri

I think I may have only 1 considering OH's age but I think 2 would also be nice :)

whats is your fav bread ?


----------



## Amygdala

Sunny, bright, about 25 degrees. Don't get that a lot around here though...

Haha, this thread has moved on a bit while I wrote that.

Favourite bread: German Rye.

What do you like best about yourself?


----------



## plutosblue

My great looks :rofl:

Ok no I like that I umm.. hrmm.. I like that I am grown up. My friends all say I am very mature for my age, and I like that in myself, because I think it will make me a good mummy.. 

Oh and I like crusty white yummy loaf bread straight from the bakers.. mmmmmmmm

Forgot to post the question!! What possession could you never live without?


----------



## morri

I think my hair is pretty nice, Although I don't liek the colour too much (wouldnt dye it ever though) it is thick, fast growing , and nice and shiney :D

whats your fav non alcoholic beverage?


----------



## plutosblue

Malibu and coke!! I could drink that till the cows come home, its the only alcohol that doesn't make my face scrunch up like a lemon.


----------



## Sophie1205

Question Plutosblue?? :rofl:


----------



## 1mummy65

Health and happiness, since without them everything else is worthless !!

What is your favorite meal and why ?


----------



## plutosblue

Sophie1205 said:


> Question Plutosblue?? :rofl:

Awww man did I forget again? :blush: Bad me, bad!!

Question hrrmmmm!!! :wacko:

Your favourite item of clothing?

Oh and my fave meal is fajitas.. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shazzy-babee

1mummy65 said:


> Health and happiness, since without them everything else is worthless !!
> 
> What is your favorite meal and why ?


mine is spag bowl, its the first meal i was able to cook properly lol


----------



## Sophie1205

plutosblue said:


> Sophie1205 said:
> 
> 
> Question Plutosblue?? :rofl:
> 
> Awww man did I forget again? :blush: Bad me, bad!!
> 
> Question hrrmmmm!!! :wacko:
> 
> Your favourite item of clothing?
> 
> Oh and my fave meal is fajitas.. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmClick to expand...

My jeggings. :thumbup:

What was the last thing you bought??


----------



## Shazzy-babee

plutosblue said:


> Sophie1205 said:
> 
> 
> Question Plutosblue?? :rofl:
> 
> Awww man did I forget again? :blush: Bad me, bad!!
> 
> Question hrrmmmm!!! :wacko:
> 
> Your favourite item of clothing?
> 
> Oh and my fave meal is fajitas.. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmClick to expand...


i have a bright blue camo bench jacket i got from the bench shop when i was working in bristol ive never seen any one else with it

what is your favorit style of shoe???


----------



## kintenda

Rocket dog boots :) Can't live without mine!

What is your favourite thing to do to relax?


----------



## Elli21

Read a book in the bath.

Whats the first thing you do when you get up in the morning?


----------



## polo_princess

Look for Brooke :lol:

What was the last movie you watched?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

american pie the wedding

do you watch top gear???


----------



## Elli21

Yes, i love jeremy!! Hes so flipping funny!!

Whos your favourite author?


----------



## MinnieMoo.x

Marian Keyes, 

What did you have for dinner this evening?

xx


----------



## Shazzy-babee

cottage pie then bread and butted pudding for afters yumm yumm

do you like looking in the mirror???


----------



## Lou

No, No, No! I don't like seeing my wobbly bits! :( haha

Whats ur fave type of 'comfort food? 

xxxx


----------



## Elli21

Pringles!!

Whats your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

glaxy ripple ummm now i want one :)

do you still have a teddy from your childhood??


----------



## morri

Yes but it is on the attic.

Do you plan to pass certain things(likes sledge) on to your child?


----------



## kintenda

Yes, I've got tons of 'old school' books from my childhood. Don't think OH has much he wants to pass on. I would like my children to enjoy reading as much as I do.

What do you think is the most irritating advert on TV right now?


----------



## morri

Well My OH's unfavourties advert is the green agricole bank with Sean Connery as speaker :haha: I personally don't like the Adverts that advertise credits for people that are already broke. I think they should be forbidden but oh well.

Your hopes for this summer?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

to get a 2bed house or flat

what was your favorite tv show as a kid?


----------



## kintenda

Captain Planet :) I still remember the theme tune...

What is your favourite thing about yourself?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

my eyes


who is your favorite character from the simpsons???


----------



## DJ987

Maggie!!

Ben and Jerrys or Haagen Dazs?


----------



## Duffy

Haagen daze for sure, 

What was your favorite moment of the day today?


----------



## tasha41

My OH sent me a cute video text! <3 We had a fight last night, it was just what I needed! 

Fave talk show on TV?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

jermany kyle <3 loves him lol

do you have a tattoo??


----------



## xsophiexleax

No, getting two swallows on my stomach soon!

What's your favourite car?


----------



## Lou

I have a little KA.

Whats ur dream car?

xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Ford focus (sad I know)

Whats your favourite film
xx


----------



## Shazzy-babee

shrek you gotta love that green oger

have you ever found a £10 on the floor???


----------



## booflebump

Shazzy-babee said:


> shrek you gotta love that green oger
> 
> have you ever found a £10 on the floor???

I used to do security in a nightclub and sometimes was in charge of overseeing the cash desk. People were always dropping money when drunk - I was just far too honest and picked it up to give back to them.

Have you ever woken up and not remembered how you got home?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Nope because I am a good girl

Whats the most embarrsing thing you have done when drunk
xx


----------



## holden_babez

The most embarrasing thing Ive done while drunk is fall asleep in the taxi ride home and woke to find i'd been dribbling :shy:

If there was anywhere in the world you could live (apart from where you are now), where would it be?


----------



## Amygdala

California.

Would you rather see your mil every day or never?


----------



## morri

Well I see her next to never anyway, because she lives in South africa. xD

Your fav natural 'disaster'?


----------



## aly888

err...Tornado i guess! i actually think they are amazing the way they work and move...just a shame about all the destruction!!

would you rather give money to a charity or give your time to help people in need?


----------



## Amygdala

I'd probably have to be honest and say give money at the moment as my time is so limited anyway and really precious to me. Having said that, I do both, but only volunteer once a month for a few hours.

If you feel down, how do you cheer yourself up?


----------



## plutosblue

Amygdala said:


> I'd probably have to be honest and say give money at the moment as my time is so limited anyway and really precious to me. Having said that, I do both, but only volunteer once a month for a few hours.
> 
> If you feel down, how do you cheer yourself up?

I don't I'm afraid, I'm a sit and wallow kind of person, I will do this for a couple hours :rofl:

I find the sun always cheers me up, or listening to the radio, I know it sounds weird but it makes me feel like I am in touch with the world and the funky music cheers me up! Also I eat cake or chocolate pudding!

If you could have one talent, what would it be?


----------



## Tigerlily01

I'd like to be a kick-butt martial artist! Hi-ya! Probably because I'm so hopelessly un-athletic, lol!

What is your favorite computer/console game (or board game, if you don't play them)?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

all time favorite pac man on the omga (dunno if thats how you spell it but its a old kinda like a computer tower the games are floopy disc that plug into your telly) but my other fave are the crash banicut(sp) for the ps1

have you ever had a go on dj decks?

i had a go today its well hard lol


----------



## Elli21

Yes at college, but i sucked!! And i was scared to touch the turning thingys!! :lol:

What is guarenteed to make u cringe?


----------



## saraheileen

gaurenteed to make me cringe...seeing men on the beach wearing thongs!! 

If you could travel anywhere in the world right now, where would it be? x


----------



## DJ987

Maldives in a water bungalow with a butler... bliss!!

When you were growing up, what you were you going to be when you were older?!


----------



## Shazzy-babee

well there was lots but the main 1 was a vet

what is your favorite flaver milkshake???


----------



## Hamsterlovin

I would have to say vanilla shakes from McDonalds and Oreo shakes from TGI Fridays :D

What is your favourite tv programme?


----------



## Lou

At the moment its the 'One born every minute series'. But I love Love LOVE Hollyoaks.

Scariest thing you've ever witnessed?

xxx


----------



## pansylove

I used to work at TGI Friday's and had an oreo shake every day <3 haha


----------



## tasha41

Lou said:


> At the moment its the 'One born every minute series'. But I love Love LOVE Hollyoaks.
> 
> Scariest thing you've ever witnessed?
> 
> xxx

I got in a pretty bad car accident with 2 of my friends when I was in grade 12, I was sitting in the front seat and saw it all, it felt like we were going in slow motion.

Favourite actress?


----------



## kintenda

Liv Tyler. I have a total girl crush!

If you could have any super power, what would it be?


----------



## plutosblue

I would be able to fly, just cuz it would save me a fortune on petrol :rofl:

If you could own any exotic animal what would it be?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

tasha41 said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> At the moment its the 'One born every minute series'. But I love Love LOVE Hollyoaks.
> 
> Scariest thing you've ever witnessed?
> 
> xxx
> 
> I got in a pretty bad car accident with 2 of my friends when I was in grade 12, I was sitting in the front seat and saw it all, it felt like we were going in slow motion.
> 
> Favourite actress?Click to expand...

i was in a crash too it felt like it was slow motion its fooking scary!!!


----------



## Shazzy-babee

plutosblue said:


> I would be able to fly, just cuz it would save me a fortune on petrol :rofl:
> 
> If you could own any exotic animal what would it be?

dont know if its 'exotic' but a meerkat tthey are well cute

what is you biggest fear?


----------



## anita123

i have many fears; not being able to have kids, losing OH, failure; but i think the biggest ones are drowning or dying!!

If you won the lottery whats the first thing you would do with the money?


----------



## Armywife

anita123 said:


> i have many fears; not being able to have kids, losing OH, failure; but i think the biggest ones are drowning or dying!!
> 
> If you won the lottery whats the first thing you would do with the money?

Buy a house for my grandparents :flower:

* Get up fresh faced at the crack of dawn  or a nice snuggly lie in?*


----------



## xsophiexleax

Lie in any day!!

What are your favourite baby names?


----------



## Freya

OOooo can I play??

Answer: Fave baby names at the moment are Gabriel and Anastasia

Question: If you could go back in time and correct one (yes, only one) mistake what would that be and why?

xxxx


----------



## Booga

I would have not dated that stupid guy!

If could eat at only one restaurant for the rest of your life, which would it be?


----------



## Elli21

Ooo thats a deep one!

I think my main mistake was eating so much whilst pregnant...its lead to alot of mental issues with my appearance.
I wouldnt change anything significant as i think that where i am today is a result of where i was yesterday.

If u HAD to change your name, what would u change it to?


----------



## Elli21

Sorry Booga, you posted whilst i was writing mine out so i didnt know. 

I love frankie and bennies...Yum!!!

And my question is the one from my post above xxx


----------



## Amygdala

Hm, Katherina I think after my granny (that was nearly my name anyway).

What's the best decision you've ever made?


----------



## mushmouth

best decision I ever made? to take my job over the other 3 I was offered when I first left school... its all working out really well...

how do you "turn off" the world when you need some You time?


----------



## Princess_LV

I commute by train everyday, and when I want to be left in my own world then, I stick my earphones in, no music on though... works a treat. At home, I either sink into a good book with the lights down, or work on one of my numerous scrapbooking projects.

Question: How would you decorate your perfect bedroom?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

black and white with lots of pillows, silky. a side room to put my clothes in, un-suite

do you wear make up?


----------



## tasha41

Yep! At least my face make up and mascara daily lol. Usually some eyeliner and eye shadow too, though I never go totally all out really.

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## runnergrl

I am working a track meet for the high school in my district and having dinner with another couple on friday night. Also have a bachlorette party. Its a busy weekend.

What is your favorite food?


----------



## tasha41

Pad thai... w/ shrimp! I could literally eat it everyday and not complain!


----------



## anita123

chinese food - yummy!!! 

if you could have a child with any celebrity who would it be and why?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

will smith cos he is HOT!!!

do you have any pericings or tattoos??????


----------



## luckyme225

I have my ears done and had my belly button done about 6 years ago but it closed after I delivered my son. I have a shooting star tattoo with a moon inside of it on my right side.

What's your must have item?


----------



## Daria87

My must have item that I carry with me at all times is my iPod.

Favorite food?


----------



## Dee_H

BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YUMMMMM...everything tastes better when you add bacon to it...especially maple bacon..must be because I'm Canadian..lol...


What is your fav reality tv show??


----------



## Shazzy-babee

celeb big brother, i only watch the last one tho

favorite kinnda cheese?


----------



## Lou

:thumbup: Brie! 

fave alcoholic drink.

xx


----------



## nona81

A lovely cup of tea! Obviously, alcohol is a no-no!

Would you rather have a child who was clever or good looking? and no, you can't have both!


----------



## curlygirl87

nona81 said:


> A lovely cup of tea! Obviously, alcohol is a no-no!
> 
> Would you rather have a child who was clever or good looking? and no, you can't have both!

oh now thats a tricky one i think clever you can rely too much on your looks in life 

my question is if you could take back anything in your life what would it be ?


----------



## babesx3

hmmmmm are we talking clothes??? he he!! wish i'd of taken back a suit i bought 5 years ago, it still doesn't fit ... pmsl...
i think you prob mean deed though!!! lol
wish i'd not called my sister a f....in, b...ch, in a hormonal rage just after giving birth... it still comes to bite me on my bum!!

how many times a week do you mop your kitchen floor??? (ha ha very domestic!!)


----------



## Shazzy-babee

:haha: never my OH does, about once a week

have you ever lost anything you are totaly gutted about???


----------



## aly888

I lost a scarf in Brighton coz I left it behind in a restuarant/pub. I had only been given it two days before for my bday. I was gutted coz I didnt realise I had left it behind until I was on the train home (quite a long way away) so couldnt go back!!

Trainers or high-heels? and im talking for everyday things like food shopping, not going out etc...


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Trainers, at over 6ft tall I can't get away with heels :)

What programme can you NEVER miss?


----------



## aly888

Holyoaks and eastenders...oh, and gossip girl (when its on)

sweet or savoury?


----------



## ericarae1

Sweet!

What's for favorite season?


----------



## tasha41

Summer or autumn.. can't decide! 

What is the first thing you do in the morning?


----------



## aly888

Stretch...otherwise my limbs dont work when I get out of bed.haha!!this is promptly followed by feeding my daughter

I think this one has been asked but what car or cars do you own? (You and OH if you have more than one between you)


----------



## LouiseClare

Fiesta and a Volvo.

What's your most embarrassing moment? (sorry if it's already been asked)


----------

